# Waysons Corner 03/24/2015



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

After reading all the great reports on fishing at Waysons Corner this year, I decided to take a trip up there today. Prior to Waysons, I stopped off at the tackle shop and picked up some blood worms and grass shrimp. At Waysons Corner, I ran into a perch catching guru Bro. Wayne a.k.a. (Cornbread). He took me to one of Waysons "Hot Spots" and we began to wet our lines. The white perch starting hitting fast and furious. After two hours of fishing, I caught a ton of dinks and four nice keepers. Overall the fishing is great, there were anglers that did a lot better than I did. Bring your "A" game to Waysons Corner and you will not be disappointed. 

Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202015/DSC05622%20modified_zpsqdufsla3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202015/DSC05622%20modified_zpsqdufsla3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC05622 modified_zpsqdufsla3.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202015/Wayne%20modified_zpshyldcorn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202015/Wayne%20modified_zpshyldcorn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Wayne modified_zpshyldcorn.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Where exactly is Waysons corner. Is it a park


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

JF I was there also yesterday. Caught many white perch and a yellow.

Waysons corner directions
Rt4 south take exit for waysons corner. Turn left at stop sign. When you see gas station turn left.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

my partner james caught some YPs on the pier yesterday !!!


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you hueski. What license would I need there I live in va


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

You will need a Md bay sport license.


----------



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

Which tackle shop did you get your bait?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Wal-Mart
Cheverly Sport
or gas station right by waysons corner


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Picked up some more white perch on Friday 3-27-2015 on bloodworms.

Tight Lines...<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202015/1a5a85b6-a16c-4627-9633-eb071b3a5d1f_zpsk0ku2ob0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202015/1a5a85b6-a16c-4627-9633-eb071b3a5d1f_zpsk0ku2ob0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1a5a85b6-a16c-4627-9633-eb071b3a5d1f_zpsk0ku2ob0.jpg"/></a>


----------



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

Mr. JF may I know what do you mean by tight lines? Where do you pick up your blood worms this time? And lastly what kind of rig do you use for perch? Thanks


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

*VA Licesnse*



Lobo29 said:


> Thank you hueski. What license would I need there I live in va


Lobo:
Living in VA I believe you can buy a Virginia Bay License and it is reciprocal for MD bay waters. It will be cheaper for you to get the instate VA bay license vs an out of state MD bay license.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

jlomd said:


> Mr. JF may I know what do you mean by tight lines? Where do you pick up your blood worms this time? And lastly what kind of rig do you use for perch? Thanks


Tight lines is wishing you fishermen form of good luck. If you are fishing and have tight lines hopefully a fish is on.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

jlomd said:


> Mr. JF may I know what do you mean by tight lines? Where do you pick up your blood worms this time? And lastly what kind of rig do you use for perch? Thanks


Great questions jlomd...1. *tights lines*,to my understanding, is after you cast your bait into the water you tighten your line so you can better detect a fish taking your bait. And also wishing your fellow anglers good luck. 2. I pick up my *blood worms* at the tackle shop in Cheverly, Maryland (route 202). 3. I use a *two hook leader rig *with size 6 hooks. I hope I answered all your questions.

Tight Lines...:fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

3/38/2015 report: Back at Waysons Corner on Saturday and really braved the *WIND and COLD* to pick up 20 more white perch with blood worms. It was great to see P&S`s own Kam on location. It was a pleasure switching fish stories.

Tight Lines...:fishing:

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202015/c96969ce-a370-41bb-a7b9-36d84d238ed6_zps20ohzbxi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202015/c96969ce-a370-41bb-a7b9-36d84d238ed6_zps20ohzbxi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo c96969ce-a370-41bb-a7b9-36d84d238ed6_zps20ohzbxi.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/Waysons%20Corner%202015/3b60cb27-3ad7-4f61-89d9-864b75e996de_zps8giz8ydg.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/Waysons%20Corner%202015/3b60cb27-3ad7-4f61-89d9-864b75e996de_zps8giz8ydg.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 3b60cb27-3ad7-4f61-89d9-864b75e996de_zps8giz8ydg.jpg"/></a>


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

my friend Ms Marlie caught these down Wayson today!!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Give it a month and hit the roosevelt island area on the potomac and fish the point to the north. late april i have hammered them double headers regularly measuring in at 12-14" at peak run.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow ....It's good seeing Wayne still on the water ....JF dude you're a machine... keep the pics coming


----------



## jlomd (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mr. JF. I think I saw you last Wednesday 3/25 there you walked all the way down passed the bridge. I didn't go far cause I don't have much time I just stayed close the bridge. In the summer are there still perches there?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> Give it a month and hit the roosevelt island area on the potomac and fish the point to the north. late april i have hammered them double headers regularly measuring in at 12-14" at peak run.


Where do your fish this area?? On the rock creek side???


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

earl of DC said:


> my friend Ms Marlie caught these down Wayson today!!!
> View attachment 14897


Nice pic. Those are some damn nice WP!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

earl of DC said:


> Where do your fish this area?? On the rock creek side???


it's been a good 12+ years since i fished it. I park at the large lot right off GW parkway and crossed the foot bridge and went north. i've fished all up and down the shore along roosevelt island and that area produced the best for me. 

you can live line or chunk one out there and C&R rock too. i've gotten rock to about 35" out there if they get to it before the cats.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Wow ....It's good seeing Wayne still on the water ....JF dude you're a machine... keep the pics coming


Thanks Andre....


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

jlomd said:


> Thanks for the info Mr. JF. I think I saw you last Wednesday 3/25 there you walked all the way down passed the bridge. I didn't go far cause I don't have much time I just stayed close the bridge. In the summer are there still perches there?


I believe the white perch will not be running as well in the summer as they are now. Now is prime time for WP at Waysons.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*WOW!!!!!!!* You guys really have the perch dialed in this season. Love the pics. That's some fine eatin' there. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> it's been a good 12+ years since i fished it. I park at the large lot right off GW parkway and crossed the foot bridge and went north. i've fished all up and down the shore along roosevelt island and that area produced the best for me.
> 
> you can live line or chunk one out there and C&R rock too. i've gotten rock to about 35" out there if they get to it before the cats.


So you say fish there around tax day???


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

earl of DC said:


> So you say fish there around tax day???


This year might be better a bit closer to the end of the month with this nasty cold weather we had.


----------



## wildawes (Apr 14, 2014)

*waysons with kids*

Do you think Waysons is a good place to take a five year old? I'm taking my little guy fishing for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

wildawes said:


> Do you think Waysons is a good place to take a five year old? I'm taking my little guy fishing for the first time tomorrow.


 on the pier Yes, otherwise NO !!!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> it's been a good 12+ years since i fished it. I park at the large lot right off GW parkway and crossed the foot bridge and went north. i've fished all up and down the shore along roosevelt island and that area produced the best for me.
> 
> you can live line or chunk one out there and C&R rock too. i've gotten rock to about 35" out there if they get to it before the cats.


What size rods were you using.???


----------



## DammitKhoa (May 1, 2013)

what's up man! this is Brian. I heard after I left, you and my cousin were killing it. Hope to see you around.


----------

